# Bilder Peter`s Filterumbau



## velos (15. Feb. 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich werde ab heute Bilder vom Filterumbau hier einstellen.
Ihr seht hier die Deckel der Übergänge zu den __ Hel-X Kammern.
Ich habe einfach bekannte Deckel bis zum Kragen ausgeschnitten und Laubgitter für Dachrinnen (alles Baumarkt) mit Innotec drauf geklebt.
Über Rohre die evtl. geschlitzt oder in die Öffnungen eingebracht werden müssen, werde ich Schutznetze wie auf dem Bild ziehen.


----------



## rainthanner (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bilder Peter`s Filterumbau*

Hallo Peter, 

schön dass du uns am Filterbau teilhaben läßt.  


Sieht schon mal sehr vielversprechend aus, aber ich habe schon den ersten Kritikpunkt: 
Die Schmutzabläufe hätte ich in DN 100 gewählt. Ist einfach ein ganz anderer Abzug dahinter.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Dodi (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bilder Peter`s Filterumbau*

Guten Morgen, Peter!

Schön hast Du das gemacht!
Gute Idee mit dem Laubschutzgitter - dann berichte mal weiter.
Eine Frage hätte ich: was befindet sich in der Filterkammer, die ganz links auf dem Bild zu sehen ist?


----------



## velos (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bilder Peter`s Filterumbau*

Der linke Behälter wurde mit einer VA Trennwand geteilt für SiFi und __ Hel-X.
Linke größere Seite für die SiFi mit 3 Einläufen über 110er Schieber (2xBodenablauf 1xSkimmer).
Durch 2x110er Flansche in die rechte kleinere Kammer für Hel-X unbewegt.
Von der rechten Helx-X Kammer über 125er Flansch in den zweiten Behälter(das 75er Rohr am zweiten Behälter entfällt) mit Hel-X bewegt und von dort aus über 2x110er Flansche in den Patronenfilter.
Vom Patronenfilter (hat Anschlüsse für 2 Pumpen) über Bypass direkt in den Teich und in den kleinen Pflanzenfilter. Habe alle Kammern mit 50er Schmutzablaß auf 63er Schieber (haben innen 50mm) vorgesehen.
Muß Rainer aber Recht geben, hätte 110er nehmen sollen.


----------



## velos (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bilder Peter`s Filterumbau*

Neue Bilder von den fertigen Behältern und Sohnemann beim ausschachten der Trockenkammer für Schieber, Luftpumpe. Elektrik usw.


----------



## Annett (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bilder Peter`s Filterumbau*

Hallo Peter,

das sieht für mich (so als Filtertechnik-Laie) nach einer sauberen Arbeit aus.  

Ich hoffe, der Filter funktioniert nach dem Einbau wie erhofft.


----------



## velos (10. März 2008)

*Und weiter geht es....*

Der alte Filter ist umgesetzt und wird gerade verkauft.
Für den zweiten Pflanzenfilter schon gebuddelt (kommt noch ein Bodenablauf rein)
Zum ende der Woche (wen das Wetter besser wird, wird der neue Filter versenkt.


----------



## Jürgen-V (10. März 2008)

*AW: Bilder Peter`s Filterumbau*

hallo peter
sag mal, wieviel liter willst durch die anlage jagen?
dein patronenfilter ist ja echt riesig, bei 15m3 wirst du da jede menge reserven haben. 

saubere arbeit

war es nicht vielleicht diese anlage, die du zum verkauf angeboten hast? 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## velos (10. März 2008)

*AW: Bilder Peter`s Filterumbau*

hallo jürgen,

es kommen bald noch 3-4 junge kellerkinder von mai 2007 dazu.
ich plane in 2010 (wollte 2009 schon, darf aber nicht) auf ca. 40m³ zu erweitern und dann habe ich einen passenden eingefahren filter 
meiner meinung nach brauchen ausgewachsene tiere 30-40m³ auch wenn ich jetzt   bekomme

ich weiß, viele erweitern erst den teich und dann den filter, ich finde es umgekehr vernünftiger


----------



## velos (18. März 2008)

*Neue Bilder vom Aushub Filterschacht*

3,5mx1,5mx1,0m


----------



## Annett (18. März 2008)

*AW: Bilder Peter`s Filterumbau*

Hallo Peter,

na wenn das mal keinen Mucki-Kater gibt. 
Fleißig, fleißig.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. März 2008)

*AW: Bilder Peter`s Filterumbau*

Ich will dir ja nicht den Mut nehmen, aber die Container sind *NICHT* für Teichfilter geeignet, das sie nicht mit Wasser gefüllt werden sollten.
Die brechen unten auseinander hat mir eben eine Dame der Firma am Telefon mitgeteilt.


----------



## velos (18. März 2008)

*AW: Bilder Peter`s Filterumbau*

Diese Behälter wurden schon 1000 fach als Behälter für Filterbau und Hälterungsbecken verbaut.
Werden sogar extra in blau als solche Behälter vom gleichen Hersteller für Fischzüchter und Filterhersteller hergestellt und kosten dann das Dreifache.
Laß dir nix erzählen.
Die sind Frostbeständig, UV beständig usw.
Da bricht nix, und außerdem waren die Behälter bei mir schon als Quarantäne und Hälterungsbecken im Einsatz.
Warum sind denn da wohl extra Muffen am tiefsten Behälterpunkt mit angegossen?? Na?
Aber muß ja jeder selber wissen.


----------



## velos (18. März 2008)

*AW: Bilder Peter`s Filterumbau*

http://www.fischgut-primus.de/

Die bieten auch super Filter an 
einfach mal unter Anlagenbau/Filtertechnik schauen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. März 2008)

*AW: Bilder Peter`s Filterumbau*

Ich wollt dir ja nur mitteilen was mir die Dame der Herstellerfirma am Telefon erzählt hat.

Und danke für den Link


----------



## velos (19. März 2008)

*AW: Bilder Peter`s Filterumbau*

Hallo Uwe,

vor zwei Jahren habe ich auch mit einer Dame von Auer gesprochen die mir versicherte, dass die Behälter auch in der Lebensmittelindustrie für Flüssigkeiten usw. benutzt werden und bei größeren Mengen auch in blau geliefert werden können. Garantiert Frostsicher bis -18C°, UV beständig und frei von Weichmacher.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. März 2008)

*AW: Bilder Peter`s Filterumbau*

Na wenn das so ist, sollte man die ja nehmen können.


----------



## rainthanner (19. März 2008)

*AW: Bilder Peter`s Filterumbau*

sieht nach einem Haufen Arbeit aus. 

Bisschen fehlt mir hier noch der Durchblick im Gesamten.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## velos (19. März 2008)

*AW: Bilder Peter`s Filterumbau*

Hallo Uwe,

habe gerade mit Hr. Auer pers. gesprochen, jetzt kann ich wieder ruhig schlafen 
Bei einem Kunden von ihm ist in einer Werkshalle eine Bigbox(4 Fuß Variante) mit Wasser kompl. eingefroren und dann geplatzt.
Darum wird die Bigbox AUF FÜSSEN nicht mehr für Flüssigleiten empfohlen.
Mit der Kufenvariante passiert nix, schon garnicht wenn sie eingegraben wird.
Die Fußvariante kann man aber in der Mitte mit Steinen oder Sand unterfüttern, dann passiert ganz sicher nix. 
Nur kompl. zufrieren sollten sie nicht, aber da würde sogar ein Stahlbehälter platzen.

Hallo Rainer, 
ich stell mal ne Skizze ein


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. März 2008)

*AW: Bilder Peter`s Filterumbau*

Na das ist doch mal ne logische Erklärung

Danke


----------



## velos (19. März 2008)

*Skizze Peter`s Baustelle*

Aushub für Pflanzenfilter Schwerkraft ist fertig
Aushub für Trockenkammer fertig und T-Kammer versenkt
Aushub für Filter kompl. fertig

Pflanzenfilter gepumpt war schon fertig

Weiter geht es.....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. März 2008)

*AW: Bilder Peter`s Filterumbau*

Dann werd ich mir die auch holen, um längen besser als IBC finde ich


----------



## velos (19. März 2008)

*AW: Bilder Peter`s Filterumbau*

Hoffentlich bekommst du noch welche mit Kufen, die waren bei mir damals ausgegangen wegen einer defekten Produktionsmaschine.
Was nimmst du denn jetzt als Vorfilter?


----------



## velos (23. März 2008)

*Trockenkammer*

Hier ein Bild der Trockenkammer mit den 4 Schiebern für die Schmutzablässe.
Zweite Bild zeigt die Rohre an denen später die Schmutzablässe der Filterkammern angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Foley (30. März 2008)

*AW: Bilder Peter`s Filterumbau*

Hallo!

Kannst du mir sagen wo man diese Behälter bekommt?
Das wäre echt nett.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Jürgen-V (30. März 2008)

*AW: Bilder Peter`s Filterumbau*

huuuiiiii

mensch peter...du betreibst ja einen richtigen aufwand....ist ja ne richtige baustelle geworden 

machst es aber schon richtig...lieber gleich ws ordenliches und nicht 2mal bauen. 

gruß
jürgen


----------

